# Syrian coop tumblers or Turks wanted



## Tbyrne (Dec 13, 2014)

Looking for syrian coop tumblers in Texas. Would also entertain the idea of Turkish tumblers. Looking for performance over appearance.


----------



## hamlet (Oct 26, 2004)

*tumblers wtb*

Hello. From texas http://www.hoobly.com/5tqF5/fancy-pigeon-cheap-price.htm


----------

